# Got a Sig238 for Birthday and shoot her own car window



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Yesterday on our company parking lot. 3:10 p.m. some staying outside smoking. All of a sudden booom. What happen? Everyone know that was a shot fired but where?
Rho..(52) climbed out of her car, still a little off because of the loud noise of a shot fired inside her closed car.

Well she explained, she had recently birthday and her son gave her a new EDC. A SIG238 in .380 and she love this little gun. She said while she sit in the car smoking (it was raining yesterday) she started playing with the gun and thought she unloaded it. But well obviously there was still a round in the chamber. She said she was playing a little dry firing didn't realize she had re-loaded the gun already again, aimed trough the passenger window at a tree and pulled the trigger. She expected a click and became a boom instead.

No one called the police but I don't know what went on behind closed door in the directors office.

Are U guys still sure that the people don't need prove that they can handle a gun safely?

Ohh and BTW: This had really happen yesterday.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for the chuckle, PT111


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Haha.. Sail, Like always when something happen I come late to join the party. I was in the file room when it happen and didn't get it until 20 Minutes later.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

broke one of the cardinal rules, always treat every gun as though it was loaded. If you're going to dry fire, better be using snap caps and/or double check no rounds in anything.

wonder if she had ever been taught that rule?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

A set of firearm safety rules should accompany every firearm sold... it would be more valuable than those stupid gun locks that come with them.

I'm sure some would disagree and feel it's our God given right to own a gun and not know how to use it... lol.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> A set of firearm safety rules should accompany every firearm sold... it would be more valuable than those stupid gun locks that come with them.


Both of my sheds have matching Ruger-branded padlocks....


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Bout all they're good for... I have a collection, still in plastic.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TAPnRACK said:


> Bout all they're good for... I have a collection, still in plastic.


I still haven't found a use for the long-shackle on that came with the SR22.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Yesterday on our company parking lot. 3:10 p.m. some staying outside smoking. All of a sudden booom. What happen? Everyone know that was a shot fired but where?
> Rho..(52) climbed out of her car, still a little off because of the loud noise of a shot fired inside her closed car.
> 
> Well she explained, she had recently birthday and her son gave her a new EDC. A SIG238 in .380 and she love this little gun. She said while she sit in the car smoking (it was raining yesterday) she started playing with the gun and thought she unloaded it. But well obviously there was still a round in the chamber. She said she was playing a little dry firing didn't realize she had re-loaded the gun already again, aimed trough the passenger window at a tree and pulled the trigger. She expected a click and became a boom instead.
> ...


I too got a little chuckle, I must admit, but how do we know she hasn't had a little training? Again, there are just some things training won't stop. I know police officers who have shot themselves in the leg b/c they were playing with their guns. They've had training.

I've had training, yet have had some mishaps. Most ppl who handle firearms are going to before it's over. It's just a fact of life.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> I still haven't found a use for the long-shackle on that came with the SR22.


Excellent paperweight, Sail.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

BigCityChief said:


> Excellent paperweight, Sail.


Well, that's its current job, but I'd like to promote it.....


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Well, that's its current job, but I'd like to promote it.....


If you believe in meritocracy for inanimate objects, you may have a difficult time assigning it a loftier purpose.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> GCHBM
> ..., how do we know she hasn't had a little training?


Yes she had. She was 5 years in the air force (she said).

BTW: She was fired for that incident by the main office and they informed the police about somewhat endangerment. I don't know what happen further. 
I thought that went to far. But well its the right of the property owner to handle it this way I guess. And it is true too, someone on the parking lot could get hurt by her behavior.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Did anybody check to see if the tree was hit?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

GCBHM said:


> I too got a little chuckle, I must admit, but how do we know she hasn't had a little training? Again, there are just some things training won't stop. I know police officers who have shot themselves in the leg b/c they were playing with their guns. They've had training.
> 
> (snip)


Quoted for truth. Happens more regularly than most folks realize with both cops and armed security guards.

Is not a toy. Is dangerous. Do not play with it.


----------

